# Fanciful Christmas display train - info?



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

A good friend gave my train-crazy family a beautiful 3-piece display only train that she won in an auction. It came with an explanation that it was one of a small number of special sets made for dep't. store window displays. Does anyone have any info. about this train or that you may have seen one exactly, or close to it, in some display in the past?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A no no, you did sort of a double post, maybe John will combine the 2.

More pictures in this one. :smokin:


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

I see that Santa Claus has decided to retire the reindeer and use the train lol
very nice


----------

